# H I L F E ---> IP-Bereiche im Internet herausfinden



## mindscanner (8. Juli 2004)

Ich hoffe sehr, mir kann einer helfen 

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich herausfinde, welche IP-Adresse für welche Gebiete verteilt sind! 
Am coolsten wäre nach PLZ geordnet, würde mich aber auch schon mit den verschiedenen Providern zufriedengeben, fürs erste 

Also posted schön! 


Vielen DANK ;-)


----------



## Ben Ben (8. Juli 2004)

nach PLZ Da wirst du sicherlich nix finden.... 

ansonsten schau mal hier ipindex


----------



## xCondoRx (12. Juli 2004)

ich glaube, du hast ein völlig falsches bild von ip-verteilungen..
das ist nicht vom ort abhängig.. 2 leute mit der selben plz können total unterschiedliche ip bereiche haben.. welche ip man bekommt ist vom provider abhängig..


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Juli 2004)

Wenn es dir einmalig $370 plus $90 im Monat für Updates Wert ist, kannst du es mal bei maxmind probieren.

Den Provider bekommst du z.B. in PHP per gethostbyaddr() ermitteln.

Ansonsten gibts bei Maxmind auch was für umsonst.....GeoIP-Country liefert dir das passende Land zu einer IP.


----------

